# Yogurt and Pumpkin?



## spoosrule (Feb 16, 2008)

I bought a large container of plain yogurt for Savannah. Since then she's had a bout of diarrhea so not much of it has been used and the expiration date is quickly approaching. Would I be able to freeze it? I was thinking about freezing spoonfuls in ice cube trays then transferring them to a storage bag so that it would already be broken down into servings. Also, I opened a can of pumpkin to help with her diarrhea and we still have quite a bit of it left. I hate to waste anything lol. Would I be able to freeze it the same way?

Thanks in Advance, 
Melissa


----------



## Curlydogs (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't think that freezing yogurt kills the acidophilus and other beneficial bacteria, so freezing portions in an ice cube tray sounds like a great idea. I usually buy pumpkin, steam it, and freeze it in chunks for later use. I don't see why you couldn't freeze the puree as well.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

That's how I store the canned pumpkin. Hubby and I eat the same Trader Joe's plain yogurt so we can finish the whole tub. In fact, yogurt and cottage cheese are part of Nickel's regular diet.


----------

